# Mac OS X.0.V (10.0.5) update



## wdw_ (May 24, 2001)

It's rumoured that tomarow (friday) there will be an update for Mac OS X.0.III to Mac OS X.0.V. I don't know why they skipped X.0.IV, I guess it's too ig of an update to increase to version numbers so little. I found @ ThinkSecret.com 


> *Mac OS X Update Due for Friday Release*
> 
> Think Secret has learned from multiple sources that Apple is planning to release another minor update to Mac OS X this Friday. If the release goes as planned, then it will probably be available under the 10.0.5 designation, skipping 10.0.4. Among other issues, speed should be improved, and two sources mentioned the possibility of DVD playback functionality with this release.


----------



## jdog (May 24, 2001)

Please let this be true, 

  I want my DVD!!!  

jdog


----------



## agengler (May 24, 2001)

I want my external CDRW. QPS forever or never again?


----------



## davidbrit2 (May 24, 2001)

I want to be able to use my CD-R, too. I'm sure Apple will get that going pretty quickly, as it's a very popular feature on today's computers. I guess now I'll have to stay up until midnight to see if the update gets released. ;-)


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by davidbrit2 _
> *I guess now I'll have to stay up until midnight to see if the update gets released. ;-) *


They traditionaly release their updates at 12:00 PM Cupertino California time.


----------



## davidbrit2 (May 24, 2001)

Rats! Well, I'll be home at 3:00 PM EDT, so that should work.


----------



## Kazrog (May 25, 2001)

Well here we are and no update. Woohooo!


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2001)

This was posted on Think Secret.com


> *Mac OS X Update Due for Release (Updated!)*
> 
> We're in the process of trying to find out why the update is not available as of 5:00 PM EST. Given Apple's unpredictability -- hense our "if the release goes as planned" note -- last-minute delays can come into play, but the original Friday date was referenced by several reliable sources, so if there is no last-minute posting on Friday, we expect it very, very soon afterward. (Some readers have doubts about our sources' reliability, and are invited to examine our record with some of the exclusives from this year.


----------



## endian (May 25, 2001)

uh huh, whatever


----------



## davidbrit2 (May 25, 2001)

Hmm, it sounds like a load of horse . . . well, you get the idea.


----------



## emh_alpha1 (Jun 5, 2001)

So does anyone have a more accurate idea of when the next OSX update might actually come out?!?  I'm really hoping its going to get faster, because it looks pretty slow alongside OS 9...


----------



## holmBrew (Jun 21, 2001)

well the 10.0.5 rumor is bullsh_t...

i boot may PB at 10pm MST and it grabbed the 10.0.4 update...there are not changes that really stand out.  i guess there is suppose to be some battery life improvement for the Powerbook G3's (which is good for me) but upon restart my bat life improved only by about 13 minutes

-jason-


----------

